# Best nas - media server



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Today Im updating my experience with the Synology DS413+ ... Its been up and running now for 4 months and has been nothing short of an amazing piece of equipment.... First I'll tell you the only minus I can think of thats not really a negative is the cost - because it does SO MANY different things - it really does pay for itself by replacing many other additional devices and services that you would otherwise have to pay for..
Here is a short list of apps / features that are standard 

Movie server 
Plex media server
Music server - 
iTunes server
Photo server
Surveillance - NVR
eMail server
eMail station
Dropbox
DNS server
Directory server
VPN server
Cloud Storage

Then there is the 20 or so other IT apps that I haven't even gotten into or wont use simply because I have this installed in a residence mainly as a Media and Surveillance server ... Total cost was about $1200 with 12 terabytes total storage - 9.5 usable after Hybrid Raid setup...
Given my experience with Windows Home Server and other PC based movie servers ,some of which were a total disaster (Mosaic comes to mind) this DS413+ has been a dream to setup and requires very little maintenance... All I do really is just keep adding movies to the library - all of which are view-able on any i device - wifi and 3G... So even for the budget minded , and there are several less expensive models, these things are a NO BRAINER - Ok it does take a few brains to get it up and running - and tech support has been excellent thus far...
So after having this unit for a few months running 24/7 , I can highly recommend it for anyone seeking a serious NAS / Media Server and then some very productive extras .... Please visit Synology.com for a live demo of the DSM software ....:wave:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I agree that the Synology servers are great. I have a 1812+ that I use for storing recorded TV shows along with audio and video Christian sermon podcasts. A second 1812+ runs in continuous backup. Very solid performance.


----------

